# I am not the Carrot Bandit



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Administrator said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I wanted to take a moment and dispel the rumor that I am the Carrot Bandit. As tempting as the idea of leading a double life as a carrot robber is, I don't, and it isn't me in the videos. Really.
> 
> ...


Oh, please don't destroy my lovely dream. I still believe.....I mean, would a carrot bandit tell the truth?? :lol:


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

...Never!! hahahaha....

Regards


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't know....that bandit looked like he might be a real he-man behind that mask.......are you SURE you want to deny being the bandit Mike ?:-o


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

Spyder, i think you should be the carrot hero in ur signature and save us from the carrot bandit!!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Sure, denial is the first sign of guilt!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

maybe spyder is the bandit... there have been quite a few attacks... and she has quite a few carrots....


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

I was gonna say... I think SPYDER is the carrot bandit! How else do you explain over 2,000 carrots???


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> maybe spyder is the bandit... there have been quite a few attacks... and she has quite a few carrots....





Colorado Dobes said:


> I was gonna say... I think SPYDER is the carrot bandit! How else do you explain over 2,000 carrots???


Nice try, old farmpony. Who is listed as the biggest carrotthief? That would be you, old farmpony! :shock:


Now, CD, hard work (with a touch of obsession :wink: ) better explains a large carrot herd. We poor, simple carrot wranglers are a hard working bunch. It takes a lot of work to gather a few carrots.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

and certain tricks of the trade.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> and certain tricks of the trade.


I prefer to think of these as a skill set. :lol:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

i just got robbed.. i don't think i like the carrot bandit .. i mean could he spare me ... i only had 6 carrots .. now i have 5.. :[


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

I just was ROBBED, at 3:50AM to be exact! I have had it, I am calling out the carrot bandit, step up and take your punishments!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

YOU BETTER HOPE YOU ARE NOT THE CARROT BANDIT MIKEY!

I AM MAD NOW! GONNA HUNT YOU DOWN AND IF YOU HAVE MY CARROTS Well... I'm taking them ALL - YOUR ENTIRE STASH!!!!! DO YOU HEAR ME????


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> YOU BETTER HOPE YOU ARE NOT THE CARROT BANDIT MIKEY!
> 
> I AM MAD NOW! GONNA HUNT YOU DOWN AND IF YOU HAVE MY CARROTS Well... I'm taking them ALL - YOUR ENTIRE STASH!!!!! DO YOU HEAR ME????


Now, old farmpony, isn't it ironic that you're complaining about carrot crime? :wink:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> YOU BETTER HOPE YOU ARE NOT THE CARROT BANDIT MIKEY!
> 
> I AM MAD NOW! GONNA HUNT YOU DOWN AND IF YOU HAVE MY CARROTS Well... I'm taking them ALL - YOUR ENTIRE STASH!!!!! DO YOU HEAR ME????


 
You just have to learn how to secure them better.:?


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Spyder said:


> You just have to learn how to secure them better.:?


Shhh, don't even think about giving a carrot criminal like poor, old farmpony any ideas. :wink:


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I can't believe it - I was finally going to top 100 and just got robbed!!!


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Ok lost one carrot!! aaaa 

Regards


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Finally got my carrot back!! Yeah! hahaha 

Regards


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

When a girl tries to go good and gets robbed? that's bad ju-ju... secure your carrots... farmpony is back!


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Robbed AGAIN!! aaaaa

Regards


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Jehanzeb said:


> Robbed AGAIN!! aaaaa
> 
> Regards


The bandit seems to be pretty active in the morning, like for example when Iridehorses and Mike are usually active.

Just saying.............................:wink:


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Hahahaha!!! I don't think they are the bandits however whoever it is, they don't like me being at 40!! 

Regards


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I got hit this morning too, just as I was getting to 100!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I can't seem to get over 80.....Like Jehanzab, I claw my way up to 80 and then the bandit hits me a couple times and members hit a couple times and there i am stuck at 76 again!!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

i can't get past 153! AND I WANT THAT JACKET!


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

ROBBED! I only had 20!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I keep getting hit too....And I don't have very many  Members especially keep stealing from me.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

RusticWildFire said:


> I keep getting hit too....And I don't have very many  Members especially keep stealing from me.


Nasty members...you go get them girl !


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

RusticWildFire said:


> I keep getting hit too....And I don't have very many  Members especially keep stealing from me.


...I said I was sorry!...


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

I am stuck and I don't think I will get to 40 ever! thank god these bandits don't steal real life age, otherwise I would never get to 40 years and my dream of becoming a grand dad one day would have been only a dream! 

Regards


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Take that Carrot Bandit! I am on *40* again!!! na nana naaa naaa! ahahaha 

Regards

_Time of posting 

__ Posts: 1,243 _
_Horses: 0_
_Carrots: 40_


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I agree with everyone else!!! SPYDER is the bandit!!!! How else would you explain the 18trillion carrots you have lol!!!!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

morganshow11 said:


> I agree with everyone else!!! SPYDER is the bandit!!!! How else would you explain the 18trillion carrots you have lol!!!!


 
I am a *honest* carrot wrangler !!!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I have begun stealing carrots


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I just god robbed by the carrot bandit at 6:26am!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

free_sprtd said:


> I have begun stealing carrots


Oh dear you have slipped to the dark side. :-( Carrot nappers *DO NOT* end up with the highest number of carrots, honest wranglers do !!!!!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

uh huh!!! sure!!!


----------



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

The carrot bandit struck again. I think he is cute. I love the way the horse has the bandana on. LOL


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

morganshow11 said:


> I agree with everyone else!!! SPYDER is the bandit!!!! How else would you explain the 18trillion carrots you have lol!!!!


NOBODY is saying that. We all know who the bandit is. He's married to one of our supermoderators. Does that not say that there's something fishy going on around here???:shock:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

TipTop said:


> The carrot bandit struck again. I think he is cute. I love the way the horse has the bandana on. LOL


 

Vidaloco's husband IS cute isn't he !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

oh ya, thats who it is!!! I've seen him in some of her pics, and the carrot bandit, and vidalocos huby do look the same.


----------



## fireinthedisco (Feb 17, 2009)

Can I pretty please have my carrot back! pretty please with sugar on top!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Now everyone can def. see that is vidaloco's huby, cuz she has not replied on this thread yet


----------



## fireinthedisco (Feb 17, 2009)

There is more than one person involved then! Maybe there is a carrot cult?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

fireinthedisco said:


> There is more than one person involved then! Maybe there is a carrot cult?


 
No it is called the Mod Squad !


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Spyder said:


> No it is called the Mod Squad !


I wonder how many members will get that?


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

and he strikes again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> I wonder how many members will get that?


Probably only us old farts.

**** good show.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, with the 5 million channels everyone has now (vs the 3 we had growing up) I'd bet some of these kids have seen that in reruns.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Does this look like someone who could steal a carrot? He can't even find the right end of the horse :lol:


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Does this look like someone who could steal a carrot? He can't even find the right end of the horse :lol:


Nobody said thieves are smart. It looks to me like he's on the bandit's horse AND is wearing the bandit's clothing.


Oh, the shame of it all! You should be working at turning your hubby away from a life of crime. The Department of Horse Services will most certainly wish to take all helpless horses from your family as he's certainly leading this poor innocent horse towards a life of carrot crime.:shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

If anything I am even MORE convinced that Vidaloco's hubby is the bandit.:shock:


----------



## GSJCCrider (Feb 17, 2009)

the bandit he is!!!!!


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

Carrots! I love carrots.. did you know, carrots are a root vegetable that originated in Afghanistan. They were purple, red, white, and yellow, but never orange. They are a member of the Umbelliferae family, which also includes celery, parsley, dill, cilantro, caraway, cumin, and the poisonous hemlock.

Both the Ancient Greeks and Romans cultivated carrots.

The Ancient Greeks called the carrot a philtron, which translates to "love charm." They believed the carrot made both men and women more amorous.

In the 16th century, Dutch carrot growers invented the orange carrot in honor of the House of Orange, the Dutch Royal Family. They did this by cross breeding pale yellow carrots with red carrots.

Newly orange, carrots traveled England with Dutch travelers during the reign of Queen Elizabeth I.

Orange carrots get their color from beta carotene.They have more beta carotene than any other vegetable. One cup of carrots has 16,679 IU of beta-carotene.

Eating too many carrots can cause a person's skin to turn yellowish orange, especially on the palms or soles of the feet. This is called carotenemia. It is completely reversible once the consumption of carrots is reduced. IT IS SAID THAT CAROTENEMIA IN EXTREAM CASSES CAN ADVANCE INTO THE HAIR OF A PERSON AND HIS HORSE.. Hence the name carrot top. I personally don't believe it.



The carrot soon caught on in England as both a food and a fashion accessory. Ladies would often use carrot tops to decorate their hats.

The settlers at Jamestown in 1607 introduced carrots to North America.

Thomas Jefferson grew a variety of different carrots in his gardens at Monticello. In 1814 he produced 18 bushels of carrots.

The scene from the movie It Happened One Night in which Clark Gable leans nonchalantly against a fence eating carrots while talking to Claudette Colbert inspired the creators of Bugs Bunny to give him the same nonchalant, carrot-eating demeanor.


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

If you notice from the cartoon the real carrot bandit has mulishly long ears, our hero (the red headed stranger) is trying to stop the real carrot bandit. I see no similarity at all between myself and the dashing carrot bandit other than we both have smart, handsome equine partners.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hmm well the carrot bandit's horse has on hind sock and your horse has one hind sock...lol I think you have turned yourself in..


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Barbarosa said:


> If you notice from the cartoon the real carrot bandit has mulishly long ears, our hero (the red headed stranger) is trying to stop the real carrot bandit. I see no similarity at all between myself and the dashing carrot bandit other than we both have smart, handsome equine partners.


Tell me, what made you turn to a life of wanton crime? Did old farmpony lie to you and tell you it was good to steal?

Please turn away from your horrid lifestyle now! I don't know how long we'll be able to hold back the posse. 


Where did the Southern accent come from?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know who the bandit is but we have to do something, he has gotten me 4 times in the last 2 days. He is getting braver. Whatever happened to wrangling a posse? At this point though, I am saying forget jail, lets just string him up. LOL If he ain't careful, he may get a poison carrot one of these days. Or maybe I'll spike it with a laxative. That way we can follow the splattered horsey poo all the way back to his barn.

And Barbarosa, thank you for sharing that cartoon. It has been a long time since I have seen those and I love those old characters. Unfortunately, they are considered too "violent" to show children nowadays. /


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

smrobs said:


> And Barbarosa, thank you for sharing that cartoon. It has been a long time since I have seen those and I love those old characters. Unfortunately, they are considered too "violent" to show children nowadays. /


Why are you talking nice to the Bandit? You just threatened him with diarrhea!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Do we string up Barbarosa now or torture him first.........:twisted:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I volunteer my services for the torture, er um................I mean interrogation to find out where he is keeping those carrots hidden. Or we can do both. String him up by his big toes. LOL.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

phew, I am glad you said Big Toes, I was about ready to 
get cold shivers up my back thinking what part you could have used


----------



## odessablaze (Jan 8, 2009)

i was almost giddy with excitment.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> phew, I am glad you said Big Toes, I was about ready to
> get cold shivers up my back thinking what part you could have used


Keep those shivers handy. If I keep having carrots stolen, then the big toes will just be the appetizer. LOL


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

........


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

So do we know if he is the bandit yet? I'm sure he is...


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> So do we know if he is the bandit yet? I'm sure he is...


 
Oh he is. Notice how he has snuck away and not returned.:wink:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Administrator said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I wanted to take a moment and dispel the rumor that I am the Carrot Bandit. As tempting as the idea of leading a double life as a carrot robber is, I don't, and it isn't me in the videos. Really.
> 
> ...


This whole "I'm not it" business sounds fishy to me. Yeah sure Mike, whatever you say...:twisted:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Strange. Has anyone ever really looked at the wanted poster. "General Ike M"?? Ike M.......................Mike, hhmmmm. Sounds a little suspicious to me.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Strange. Has anyone ever really looked at the wanted poster. "General Ike M"?? Ike M.......................Mike, hhmmmm. Sounds a little suspicious to me.


You're totally hearing me out sista. Only the guilty ones will actually bring it up and try to defend their cause :wink:


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

I am not the carrot bandit but have I meet him, YES! We sometimes ride in the same circles. Twin sons of different mothers. I understand his and Tornado's quest to liberate carrots from the wealthiest carrot hoarders and redistribute them to the less fortunate. (Really Ol Tornado looked like he needs a few carrots, I think I saw a rib).:shock:
I have always been a outlaw of sorts, In a Robinhood sort of way. In the tradition of good guy outlaws such as Paliden, Mavrick, Butch and Sundance. As Willy and Waylon said "Ladies love outlaws like babies like stray dogs."
But this has gone on long enough. Its fine to accuse me of being the carrot bandit, my shoulders are broad and can carry a heavy load, but my poor Sassyfras. Threating us with torture, big toe hanging, (Frassy doesn't even have toes), the Aztec two step (diarrhea) I must stand up for my poor Fras while we can. :shock: 
Fras and I want a trial we will call on Judge Mike. Spyder and Joshie can be prosecutors, I get to select a jury of my peers,(Ol Farmpony should be one with her thievery should bode well for us) and (Free Spirit another being she swiped one of my carrots a while back and owes me) and of course if I win the trial I have the right to sue my accusers (aka Spyder and Joshie) for carrotorial compensation. I have talked it over with Fras and she thinks 1000 carrots each would be fair. 
Fras and I will represent ourself s they say only a fool has himself for a lawyer, but as Maureen has pointed out have you ever seen a bigger pair of fools?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Barbarosa said:


> Fras and I want a trial we will call on Judge Mike. Spyder and Joshie can be prosecutors, I get to select a jury of my peers,(Ol Farmpony should be one with her thievery should bode well for us) and (Free Spirit another being she swiped one of my carrots a while back and owes me) and of course if I win the trial I have the right to sue my accusers (aka Spyder and Joshie) for carrotorial compensation. I have talked it over with Fras and she thinks 1000 carrots each would be fair.
> Fras and I will represent ourself s they say only a fool has himself for a lawyer, but as Maureen has pointed out have you ever seen a bigger pair of fools?


Hmmmmmm I am not so sure Mike would be the best judge. I suspect some conspiracy here with him being behind it. :?


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

A carrot conspiracy. hummmm maybe Homeland Security should be called!

no, wait, they couldn't handle a hurricane, this would be way to big of a 
case for them. The C.I.A. maybe they are good at giving you that sinking
drowning feeling and then destroying the tapes. 

Maybe Obama, he is really good at finding tax cheats to appoint to positions of
power. No that won't work either, he would just try throwing money to the 
millionaries,

Maybe Mike would not be so bad after all. LOL


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I just came here to see what sort of defamation of _carrotor_ has been going on against Barbarosa and the carrot bandit stole one of my carrots in this thread :evil::evil:
I hope we haven't drawn him out and he is retaliating by setting traps here


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> and the carrot bandit stole one of my carrots in this thread :evil::evil:


 

Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuure !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Barbarosa said:


> I am not the carrot bandit but have I meet him, YES! We sometimes ride in the same circles. Twin sons of different mothers. I understand his and Tornado's quest to liberate carrots from the wealthiest carrot hoarders and redistribute them to the less fortunate.
> Fras and I want a trial we will call on Judge Mike. Spyder and Joshie can be prosecutors, I get to select a jury of my peers
> Fras and I will represent ourself s they say only a fool has himself for a lawyer, but as Maureen has pointed out have you ever seen a bigger pair of fools?





Vidaloco said:


> I just came here to see what sort of defamation of _carrotor_ has been going on against Barbarosa and the carrot bandit stole one of my carrots in this thread :evil::evil:
> I hope we haven't drawn him out and he is retaliating by setting traps here


Oh, pftttt! Are you trying to say that HF is now a socialist society? Do you realize that if you steal constantly from the hardworking the hardworking will stop? For example, I have gotten so sick of the carrot thieves I've not wrangled in a long time. Now, the _bad_ Barbarosa or _Barby,_ as the other bad guys call him, want to put blinders on all on HF. 

Bad, bad _Barby_, Fras does not wish to be called Tornado any longer. Your picture and the Bandit's are of the same individual. 

Vida, I don't feel too bad about your hubby stealing your carrot. I'm sure he brought it home to you. 

I nominate Regal Charm and dressageappy to the jury. The defendant does not get to choose the jury!


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

hehe I can be judge, jury, and executioner. LOL
sustained, overruled, you are in contempt, see I got the lingo down.

plus I think I would look good in that black robe with the white wig. 

now to find a secretary who can make good coffee. 

and remember Joshie and Spyder, innocent until proved other wise.


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

Sorry Joshie but in a true carrot loving Democracy the defendant always gets to pick a jury of his peers. But two questions comes to mind. How do you know what carrot bandolero's call me unless you are around the same campfire? And how come there are no pictures of you on the HF? could it be you are just trying to use me and poor Fras as a decoy as you go about your carrot thieving ways. If you are a outlaw stand up and own it, as Ol Farmpony has done.. 
As I have said Fras and I, we're ready for fair trial but will not be caught by a carrot lynch mob. But remember we want compensation for defamation of carroter ... Prepare your case, we can let members vote. 
Just remember the "Ox-Bow Incident" and "Hang Em High"..:shock: 
Sorry Regal but you can't be judge if you can't make a good pot of coffee
You can't trust a cowboy that dont make his own coffee...


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Barbarosa said:


> Sorry Regal but you can't be judge if you can't make a good pot of coffee
> You can't trust a cowboy that dont make his own coffee...


Well I can make a good cup of coffee!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Barbarosa said:


> Sorry Joshie but in a true carrot loving Democracy the defendant always gets to pick a jury of his peers. But two questions comes to mind. How do you know what carrot bandolero's call me unless you are around the same campfire? And how come there are no pictures of you on the HF?
> As I have said Fras and I, we're ready for fair trial but will not be caught by a carrot lynch mob. But remember we want compensation for defamation of carroter ...


In case you don't remember, I'm the Prosecutor. Prosecutors have informants. In a democracy, defendants are allowed a jury of their peers. They do NOT get to hand pick that jury themselves. Do you think Ted Bundy chose his jury?:shock:?

There IS a picture of me on this forum. Look for it. You are welcome to sue me for carrot compensation but, remember, you'll have to answer questions you may not wish to answer. You have to prove that you're NOT the Bandit. How in the world will you do that?


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

In America, the prosecutor has to prove the guilt, not the defence. But, you are also right the defendant doesn't get to hand pick the jury.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Kentucky said:


> In America, the prosecutor has to prove the guilt, not the defence. But, you are also right the defendant doesn't get to hand pick the jury.


That's true in a criminal case. But if Barby boy sues for defamation HE has to prove that what we're saying is incorrect. That's be pretty difficult given the fact that he's the Bandit. :lol:


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

True Fras and I cannot hand select a jury but some can be released without cause. And the prosecutor can't select the judge. Very busy now, I have to work on making room in my carrot patch for the 2000 carrots from Spyder and the ol Josher.


----------



## T C Bandit (Mar 8, 2009)

OK, ya'all, we need to talk. I just can't stand by and let my good friend get framed for something he didn't do.

Back off Barbarosa - I'm a givien' you fair warning!!! :twisted:


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

... Thanks TC, But not a problem, I have retained Johnny (the carrot) Cochran for the defense of Fras. It will be a short trial and the haul of 2000 of Spyder and Jochies carrots is too much to pass on, I'll split the take at the hole in the patch hide out. The coffee will be on the fire, plenty of oats and carrot to give ol Tornado a rest from running from the posse. But if things do go awry we may need you and Tornado to get the gang together and bust us out before the toe hanging.:shock:


----------



## T C Bandit (Mar 8, 2009)

No problem Barbarosa, Tornado and I will be there for you. In fact, we may just show up on a new video soon.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Barbarosa said:


> True Fras and I cannot hand select a jury but some can be released without cause. And the prosecutor can't select the judge. Very busy now, I have to work on making room in my carrot patch for the 2000 carrots from Spyder and the ol Josher.


Hey, I'm not old! :evil:And, I didn't choose the judge. This quote may come in handy during the case! :lol:


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

T C Bandit said:


> OK, ya'all, we need to talk. I just can't stand by and let my good friend get framed for something he didn't do.
> 
> Back off Barbarosa - I'm a givien' you fair warning!!! :twisted:


Barby, Multiple Carrot Personality Disorder is NOT an adequate defense!


----------

